# Non Rectangle Hammond Enclosures



## music6000 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Barry (Jun 23, 2020)

Those trapezoid shapes would be handy on a board that curves!


----------



## radioteacher (Jun 23, 2020)

Who stocks them?  Look like  fun.

RT


----------



## Barry (Jun 23, 2020)

I think I've seen them at mouser


----------



## Robert (Jun 23, 2020)

I've used the 1590TRPC for a custom build a few years back.

I was just thinking about using one of the smaller TRPB enclosures for a fuzz the other day...


----------



## music6000 (Jun 24, 2020)

Robert said:


> I've used the 1590TRPC for a custom build a few years back.
> 
> I was just thinking about using one of the smaller TRPB enclosures for a fuzz the other day...
> 
> View attachment 5153


Cool Pedal!
Here is the Hammond link
Scroll Down this page to find what you require :





__





						Hammond Mfg. - Painted "Stomp Box" - Diecast Aluminum Enclosures (1590 Series)
					





					www.hammondmfg.com


----------



## PedalBuilder (Jun 24, 2020)

Robert said:


> I've used the 1590TRPC for a custom build a few years back.
> 
> I was just thinking about using one of the smaller TRPB enclosures for a fuzz the other day...
> 
> View attachment 5153


That looks stunning! Did you do the paint/powdercoat yourself?


----------



## Robert (Jun 24, 2020)

PedalBuilder said:


> That looks stunning! Did you do the paint/powdercoat yourself?



Nah, that was done by PedalPartsPlus back when they still did one-off powdercoating / UV printing.


----------

